# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  "Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Prostatakarzinom"

## Harald_1933

Im BPS-Magazin 1/2012, das* hier* heruntergeladen werden kann, kam erstmals offiziell der "Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Prostatakarzinom" zu Wort bzw. zur Sprache. Josef Dietz als Leiter dieses AK NR PCa gab nachstehend zum besseren Verständnis noch einmal wichtige Hinweise, was es zu beachten gilt, wenn man sich für AS (Active Surveillance) entscheiden möchte: 

Prostatakrebs mit niedrigem Risiko, der zum Zeitpunkt seiner Entdeckung keine Probleme verursacht, kann mit der Aktiven Überwachung behandelt werden. Operation oder Bestrahlung mit heilender Absicht oder eine medikamentöse Therapie mit ihren jeweiligen möglichen Nebenwirkungen können so vermieden werden. Wird während der Aktiven Überwachung ein Fortschreiten der Erkrankung festgestellt, kann sodann eine Behandlung mit heilender Absicht erfolgen. Für eine Strategie der Aktiven Überwachung eines nicht oder noch nicht behandlungsbedürftigen Prostatakrebs empfiehlt die S3-Leitlinie zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms mit folgenden Voraussetzungen:

*PSA-Wert < 10 ng/ml, Gleason-Wert < 6, Stadium cT1c (durch Stanzbiopsie bei erhöhtem PSA nachgewiesen) und cT2a (Tumor nimmt weniger als die Hälfte eines Prostatalappens ein), Tumor in < 2 Stanzen und < 50% Tumor in einer Stanze.

*Der PSA-Wert kann durch eine Blutprobe bestimmt werden. Die anderen Kriterien müssen durch eine Gewebeprobe der Prostata von einem Facharzt der Pathologie geprüft werden. Mit Ultraschall, Magnetresonanztomographie oder anderen Techniken bildlicher Darstellung können diese Feststellungen nicht getroffen, aber unterstützt werden. In ihren Befundberichten informieren Pathologen über die Ausbreitung und Aggressivität des Tumors. Insbesondere werden in einer feingeweblichen Beurteilung der Proben die Abweichungen von normalen Gewebestrukturen mit Hilfe des Gleason-Werts beschrieben.

In der Praxis sollten ab dem Gleason-Wert 6 Arzt und Patient therapeutische Konsequenzen vereinbaren. Falls Sie eine Aktive Überwachung in Betracht ziehen, kann im Einzelfall zur Klärung bestimmter Fragestellungen eine DNA-zytometrische Zusatzuntersuchung vorgenommen werden (Anleitung zur pathologisch-anatomischen Diagnostik von Prostatatumoren, März 2011, Bundesverband Deutscher Pathologen e.V., Deutsche Gesellschaft für Pathologie e.V.).

Die DNA-Bildzytometrie soll Hinweise auf die Aggressivität der Tumorzellen und eine zusätzliche Hilfe bei einem Therapieentscheid geben. Diese Diagnoseform misst die Zahl der Chromosomensätze (Ploidie) in den Prostatakarzinomzellen. Danach wird die ermittelte Zahl ins Verhältnis gesetzt zu einer bei Menschen normalen Anzahl von 46 Chromosomensätzen. Damit soll eine prognostisch bedeutende Bestimmung der Malignität des Karzinoms getroffen werden. Je bösartiger ein Tumor ist, umso ausgeprägter sind die Abweichungen der Chromosomensätze, so lautet eine Annahme beim Prostatakrebs.

Die DNA-zytometrische Untersuchung eines Prostatakarzinoms ist eine Leistung der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen. Ob die DNA-Bildzytometrie eine zusätzliche diagnostische Absicherung für den Therapieentscheid zur Aktiven Überwachung sein kann, versucht eine Studie zu ermitteln. Sie geht der Frage nach, kann die Bestimmung der Ploidie zusätzlich zum Gleason-Wert, eine objektivere und prognostisch bedeutende Aussage zur besseren Identifizierung der Patienten machen, die von einer Aktiven Überwachung mehr profitieren als von einer sofortigen Operation, Bestrahlung oder Hormontherapie.

Der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. und die Stiftung Männergesundheit unterstützen mit einem Spendenaufruf das Zustandekommen der Studie zur Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufs durch die DNA-Bildzytometrie bei Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata. Die wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis ordnet die Aktive Überwachung ein in die empfehlenswerten Behandlungsoptionen beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom mit geringem Risiko (S3-Leitlinie zur Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms). Übertherapie für Patienten mit lokal begrenztem Mikrokarzinom und die möglichen Folgen von Impotenz und Inkontinenz vermeiden, hat sich der BPS zur Aufgabe gemacht, die er durch seinen jüngsten Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Prostatakarzinom bearbeiten wird.

Josef Dietz
 Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Prostatakarzinom 

Die neue Broschüre der BARMER-GEK-die gesundexperten unter der Überschrift "Beobachten, überwachen, operieren, bestrahlen" Behandlungsstrategien bei Prostatakrebs kann *hier* heruntergeladen werden.

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass der Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Prostatakarzinom durch Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt und Josef Dietz im Teamwork geleitet wird.

Die von einem Niedrigrisiko Prostatakarzinom betroffenen Männern dürfen sich durch diesen vom BPS unterstützten und dank der aktiven Begleitung durch Josef Dietz und Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt initiierten Arbeitskreis gut betreut fühlen. Wer zusätzliche Informationen benötigt, wende sich bitte an:
Tel: 07252. 58 00 156
Fax: 07252. 58 00 157 
eMail: prostata-shg-bretten@web.de
www: www.prostata-shg-bretten.de

*"Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis? Es gibt ihn. In der Tat"
*(Werner Mitsch)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Mitbetroffene und vor allem AS-ler,

weil man von der auf ein Jahr begrenzten PROKO-Studie kaum etwas bis nichts mehr gelesen oder gehört hat, habe ich Haralds beitrag wieder mal hervor gekramt. Es wäre nett wenn sich von den Offiziellen des BPS mal einer über den Stand der Dinge äußern könnte.

Beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Na, Heribert. Du wartest schon recht lange auf eine Antwort von den Offiziellen des BPS. Daran erkennst Du, welchen Stellenwert wir bei denen haben.
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinardo und Mitbetroffene

Eigentlich möchte ich nur wissen, ob und was meine Spende zur DNA-Zytometrie-Studie (später PROKO-Studie) bewirkt hat, oder ob sie im Nirvana der Spendensümpfe verschwunden ist.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## silver dollar

quote:
Wer zusätzliche Informationen benötigt, wende sich bitte an:
 Tel: 07252. 58 00 156
 Fax: 07252. 58 00 157 
 eMail: prostata-shg-bretten@web.de
 www: www.prostata-shg-bretten.de
unquote:
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Günther

Wenn es noch keine Aufschlüsse gibt, ist das ja in Ordnung. Ein kleiner Hinweis, über den Umfang der angemeldeten Untersuchungen und z.B. es wird noch ein paar Monate in Anspruch nehmen, bis erste Ergebnisse zu erwarten sind, hätte vollkommen genügt. Die Teilnehmermeldung zur Studie war bis zum August 2012 begrenzt. Das Jahr für die Studie ist jedenfalls um.

Das die Initiative von Josef Dietz die PROKO-Studie erst ermöglicht hat, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Ich wusste allerdings nicht, dass er nun auch noch die Moderation losgelöst vom BPS übernehmen muss! Oder habe ich Dich jetzt vollkommen falsch verstanden?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Heribert:-

Ich hatte heute anlässlich eines SHG-Treffs Gelegenheit, Herrn Fiebrandt über die Studie zu befragen. Er hat mir gesagt, dass die Auswertung von etwa 300 Fällen in Arbeit sei, sodass das Projekt noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Federführend sei Herr Josef Dietz, dessen Kontaktadressen Silver Dollar Dir bereits oben mitgeteilt hat. Wie Du Dich erinnern wirst, hatte Herr Dietz das Projekt auch vorfinanziert, sodass verständlich ist, dass er auch federführend wirkt. Ich hatte mich übrigens auch mit einer moderaten Spende beteiligt, weil ich in der DNA-Zytometrie einen Quantensprung nach vorn in der Malignitätskontrolle und Prognostik von uns Patienten sehe. 

Wie ich bei dieser Gelegenheit leider erfahren habe, wird die Aufnahme der DNA-Zytometrie in die Behandlungsrichtlinien von Seiten eines massgeblichen Pathologen blockiert, der weitere Studien fordert. Nach dem Verlauf des Bremer Symposiums und Kenntnis der Szene kann ich mir denken, dass nur Professor Bonckhoff diesen Part in den Beratungen übernommen haben kann. Lies Dir mal durch, mit welcher Sachkenntnis und Engagement die Verfasser der Informationsbroschüre http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/DNA-Zytometrie/ die Übernahme der Zytometrie in die klinische Praxis vorbereitet haben. Es ist wirklich zum Resignieren. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es ist wirklich zum Resignieren.


Lieber Reinhard,

diese eher flüchtige Bemerkung könnte beim flotten Lesen durchaus zu Mißverständnissen führen, wobei Insider natürlich wissen, wie Du das gemeint hast. Du hast die oben verlinkte Broschüre schon an anderer Stelle lobend erwähnt. Es ist wirklich zum aus der Haut fahren, dass die bei anderen Krebsvarianten erprobte Plodiebefundung durch die DNA-Zytometrie von Urologen ignoriert wird, obwohl sie gerade bei niedrigmalignen Tumoren zusätzliche Diagnose ermöglicht. Obwohl auch die GKV das bezahlen, wird das leider meist nur von mündigen, soll heißen informierten Patienten angefordert. 

Alles Gute für Dich bei dem D3-Auftanken in Spanien.

*"Um beliebt zu sein, darf man weder seine Klugheit noch seine Dummheit all zu sehr zeigen"*
(Willy Reichert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung:






 Zitat von nicht anerkannt, weil auf ignorieren gesetzt

Ergo, es muß erst ein Arbeitskreis ( typ." deutscher Michel" )  gegründet werden, damit auch AS seine berechtigte Akzeptanz erhält.


*Welche Überheblichkeit in der Wortwahl. Ein verkappter Michel im Heiligenschein.

*"Manchmal schlägt der Lorbeer im Kopf Wurzeln"*
(Stanislaw Jerzy Lec)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Harald, ich glaube, Du nimmst die Bemerkung von Helmut zu schwergewichtig. Natürlich musste nicht erst ein Arbeitskreis für AS gebildet werde. Man sagt so etwas manchmal dahin. 
Interessant ist aber die Website von Josef Dietz www.prostata-shg-bretten.de wo er unter Aktuelles breit gefächert neueste Informationen über die DNA-Thematik gibt und auch die von uns erlebte Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie behandelt. Einzelheiten seiner SHG und des eingetragenen Vereins kenne ich nicht (ist mir regional auch zu weit erntfernt), aber was ich lese, deutet darauf hin, dass Josef Dietz verstanden hat, was Sache ist und wie Diagnostik und Therapien bei Prostatakrebs mit dem DNA-Instrumentarium auf ein höheres Niveau gebracht werden können. 
Leider wird das nur parallel zu den etablierten medizinischen Fachgesellschaften gehen können, da diese viel zu sehr in Dogmatismus und Kommerz verhangen sind und Neuerungen  blockieren. Die niedergelassenen Urologen hingegen sind für neue an sie herangetragene Ideen eher zugänglich, weil sie sich im jetzigen System wie die Patienten auf der Verliererseite sehen und gemeinsam mit den Patienten auch ein Revirement ihrer Leistungsvergütungen durchsetzen könnten. 


Ansonsten Danke für Deine Wünsche.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert, lieber Reinhard, lieber Guenther = silver dollar,

am 16. April 2013 bekam der BPS von mir eine E-Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:

Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,

auf der homepage des BPS erfährt man dies:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...859&Itemid=260

Gleichzeitig stellt man fest, dass der Spendenaufruf zur ProKo-Studie unter den Tisch gefallen ist. 

Man hat auch nie wieder etwas dazu lesen dürfen, welcher Betrag aus dem Leipziger Benefiz Golfturnier nun von der Stiftung für Männergesundheit auf das Spendenkonto der ProKo-Studie überwiesen wurde. Es fehlt auch der Hinweis auf den Eingang von Euro 1.000 anläßlich einer Sammlung im Zusammenhang mit einer Bestattung.

Warum wird denn nun der ProKo-Studie die immer noch fehlende Summe nicht aus dem vorhandenen finanziellen Polster der Movember-Aktion zur Verfügung gestellt?

Ich habe darauf verzichtet, diese Details im Forum zu präsentieren, um der Sache ProKo-Studie keinen weiteren Schaden hinzuzfügen. Dennoch kann ich meine tiefe Enttäuschung über diesen ganzen vermurksten Ablauf nicht verhehlen.

Gruß Harald.

Auf diese E-Mail habe ich bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich möchte aber auch nicht verhehlen, dass mich einige Wochen später Josef Dietz anrief, um mir zu eröffnen, dass die für die ProKo-Studie erforderliche Summe inzwischen zur Verfügung stünde und das es auch zügig bei den DNA-Zytometrien bei Prof. Biesterfeld voranginge. Inzwischen weiß ich aber auch, das zwischen meinem Schreiben an den BPS und dem Anruf von Josef kein Zusammenhang bestand und besteht. 

Zu dem von Ralf eingestellten Spendenaufruf hatte ich zuguterletzt noch die folgenden Beiträge ins Forum eingestellt:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5870#post65870

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8857#post68857

In einem an Konrad = Hvielemi gerichteten Beitrag deutete ich an, dass mir so etwas wie das Sendungsbewußtsein oder eher eine Motivation für das Schreiben in diesem Forum fast abhanden gekommen sei. Die Umstände um den Spendenaufruf bzw. die nunmehr vorgenommene Lösung von der Homepage des BPS waren primär auch die Auslöser meines Frustes. Auch Josef Dietz konnte trotz seiner intensiven Bemühungen nicht verhindern, dass der Spendenaufruf in der Versenkung verschwand. Hobby-Detektive können aber in der winzigen Suchmaske ganz links unten auf der Homepage des BPS noch mal fündig werden, wenn sie DNA-Zytometrie ProKo-Studie eingeben. Beim Anklicken auf Pos. 1 öffnet sich ein Fenster. Hat das die ProKo-Studie verdient, für die ein Josef Dietz hunderte E-Mails und viele hunderte Telefonate etc. etc. und viel Herzblut investierte? 

Für die Movember-Aktion wurde großzügig jede kleinste Spende namentlich im Internet veröffentlicht. Ich mußte dagegen auf dringende Bitte des BPS, die noch telefonisch untermauert wurde, meinen ersten Beitrag im Forum zu Ralfs Spendenaufruf abändern, weil ich mich für die namentliche Benennung der Spender stark gemacht hatte. Es ist sehr gut zu verstehen, wie von Heribert schon ausgeführt, dass man als Spender sehr wohl hätte erwarten können, mal wieder aktuelle Details zu erfahren.

Ich hoffe nun, dass auch Günter Feick, der den BPS leitet, erneut einen Blick ins Forum riskiert, obwohl er mündlich immer wieder betont, das Forum sei nicht die Plattform, um Belange auf BPS-Ebene anzugehen. Hierfür käme ausschließlich die Homepage des BPS in Betracht. Wenn dem so ist, warum werden denn die Prioritäten aus Sicht der Mitglieder nicht besser koordiniert bzw. weniger wichtige Einträge nach hinten verschoben.

*"Wer nie in der Morgendämmerung die Straße zwischen ihrem doppelten Saum von Bäumen gesehen hat, voll Frische, voll Leben, der weiß nicht was Hoffnung ist"*
(Georges Bernanos)

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Moin zusammen,
es ist hier nicht die Plattform BPS Themen zu diskutieren, das geschieht in anderen Gremien, aber der derzeitige Sachstand ist:
a)die DNA Proko Studie ist voll finanziert daher keine Thematik BPS /  Movember etc.
b)die Studie läuft noch, insoweit sind keine Ergebnisse zu publizieren
c)es werden sobald verfügbar auf der homepage des BPS signifikante Zwischenergebnisse dargestellt

bis dahin bleibt wie von mir dargestellt der direkte  e mail Weg zu Josef Dietz, der sich bewundernswert in dieses Thema eingebracht hat.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Günther,

diese 5 Zeilen haben mich nun zum Zwischenstand ausreichend informiert.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald.

Bei dieser Antwort fragt man sich, welche Gremien das sind und inwiefern in diesen Gremien die Meinungen und die Interessen von uns Patienten vertreten sind. Ich empfinde aber Genugtuung darüber, dass Du Dich meinem Erkenntnisstand über die Abhängigkeiten beim Bundesverband Prostatakrebs BPS anzunähern beginnst. Daran etwas zu ändern würde existenzielle Fragen aufwerfen. Dafür wäre Silver Dollar dann aber kein geeigneter Gesprächspartner.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzende Einblendungen
*
Es besteht kein Zweifel, dass die Bitte um finanzielle Unterstützung einer Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie in dieses Forum eingestellt wurde und nicht nur ich selbst, sondern auch so aktive, von der Sinnhaftigkeit einer Ploidiebestimmung überzeugte Forumsbenutzer wie Knut Krüger sich lobend dazu einbrachten. Bitte *hier lesen.
*



> es ist hier nicht die Plattform BPS Themen zu diskutieren, das geschieht in anderen Gremien, aber der derzeitige Sachstand ist:
> a)die DNA Proko Studie ist voll finanziert daher keine Thematik BPS / Movember etc.
> b)die Studie läuft noch, insoweit sind keine Ergebnisse zu publizieren
> c)es werden sobald verfügbar auf der homepage des BPS signifikante Zwischenergebnisse dargestellt


Im Forum wurde, wie im in Rede stehenden Thread zu erkennen, um Spenden geworben. Da kann es doch nicht ausbleiben, hernach dazu Meinungsäußerungen zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen, auch wenn es dem BPS nicht angemessen erschien, zumindest auf der Homepage dazu Stellung zu nehmen. Das Forum ist hier nicht die Plattform BPS Themen zu diskutieren, das geschieht in anderen Gremien. Also kommt man nun wohl nicht umhin, diese anderen Gremien, wer immer das auch ist oder sind, auch noch zu kontaktieren, um das in Erfahrung zu bringen, was man sehr wohl weniger kompliziert hätte im Forum publizieren können. Zumindest ich hatte doch signalisiert, solche Homepage-Hinweise im Forum anzuzeigen. Die gewählten Interessenvertreter der Mitglieder des BPS befinden sich auf einem zu hohen Ross, von dem das Herunterzusteigen dringend geboten wäre, damit die Glaubwürdigkeit erhalten bleibt. Durchaus möglich, dass diese auserkorenen, auch vom PCa betroffenen Herren inzwischen in einer anderen Liga mehr Aufmerksamheit erreichen und dieses Forum ohnehin mehr oder weniger für überflüssig wähnen. Es wäre fatal, wenn nun nicht von kompetenter Seite gegengesteuert wird, und dieser ziemlich undurchsichtige, mehr als verworrene Ablauf der Spendenaktion ProKo-Studie mit all seinen zusätzlichen Spendeneinsammeleien für jeden verständlich aufgeklärt wird.




> bis dahin bleibt wie von mir dargestellt der direkte e mail Weg zu Josef Dietz, der sich bewundernswert in dieses Thema eingebracht hat.


Es hieße Eulen nach Athen tragen, um auch nur ein wenig anzudeuten, welche unendliche, ja übermenschliche Überzeugungskraft von Josef erforderlich waren, um alle Entscheidungsträger und den zum Mitmachen erforderlichen Personenkreis aus der Medizin und der Versicherungswirtschaft und dem BPS dazu zu bringen, zuzustimmen resp. mitzumachen. Er ist mehr als bewundernswert.

*"Ein einziger mutiger Mensch stellt eine Mehrheit dar"*
(Andrew Jackson - 7. Präsident der USA)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zwischenbericht DNA-Zytometrie ProKo-Studie
*
bitte *diese Erläuterungen* lesen.

Diese *Darstellungen* sind ebenfalls lesenswert.

Auch im Namen aller an dieser Studie interessierten Forumsbenutzer und der unzähligen Mitleser möchte ich mich, lieber Josef, für die Einstellung dieses Zwischenberichtes auf der Homepage des BPS bedanken.

*Würden die Pforten der Wahrnehmung gereinigt, erschiene den Menschen alles, wie es ist: unendlich.*
(William Blake)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> DNA-MG für ursprünglich GS 6 beurteilte Biopsien war: DNA-MG 1 = 67 %, DNA-MG 2 = 28 %, DNA-MG 3 = 5 %.


*Mein lieber Harald,
*heisst das jetzt, dass 33% der GS-6 Patienten, die eigentlich AS machen wollten, dafür ungeeignet sind?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mein lieber Harald,
> heisst das jetzt, dass 33% der GS-6 Patienten, die eigentlich AS machen wollten, dafür ungeeignet sind?


Mein lieber Andi,

das heisst jetzt das 5 % für AS nicht in Betracht kommen, 28 % dagegen nur unter bestimmten gesundheitlichen Voraussetzungen. 

Hierzu solltest Du Dir* diese Tabelle* anklicken, die im Bericht auf der Homepage des BPS auch verlinkt wurde.

Es wurde übrigens von allen Patienten der Malignitätsgrad ermittelt.

Ich hoffe, dass nunmehr alles in trockenen Tüchern ist.

*"Ein Dilemma ist, wenn man nicht weiß, ob es eins ist"*
(Wolfram Weidner)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

Danke Harald,
jetzt wäre es spannend, ob diese 5%, bzw. die jüngeren Patienten unter den 28%, besser versorgt wären, wenn sie AS sofort beenden würden, oder ob es ausreichend wäre, die standard-of-care Vorgehensweise zum AS Abbruchkriterium zu praktizieren. Schaun wir mal...

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo,

kommt nur mir das so vor wie bei anderen Grenzwerten (Cholesterin, Bluthochdruck und, und, und), die um eine Kleinigkeit verschoben werden, und, Jipphiee!, ein paar Millionen mehr unbedingt Behandlungsbedürftige?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Rastaman,

Andi hat noch ein Stichwort mit "standard of care" hinzugefügt. Bitte, lies mal z.B. *diesen Beitrag* in diese Richtung. Und das schon bald nach der Geburt. Was uns da noch alles an Untersuchungen blühen könnte, wenn man alles immer ganz genau wissen wollte.

*"Wer immer in seiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit einen praktischen Nutzen sucht, kann sicher sein, dass er vergeblich sucht"*
(Hermann Helmholtz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## johson

n the BPS Magazine 1/2012, the *here* can be downloaded, the "working group low-risk prostate cancer" was first officially word or discussed. Josef Dietz as head of this AK NO PCa were below for a better understanding again important clues as to what it should be noted, if you want to opt for AS (Active Surveillance): low risk prostate cancer that does not cause problems at the time of its discovery, can be treated with the active surveillance. Surgery or radiotherapy with curative intent or drug therapy with their possible side effects can be avoided. If during the active monitoring progression of the disease found then treatment with curative intent can be

----------

